# Hero + Epic + Adventure Playlist



## 3DC (Oct 6, 2021)

Here are my favorites in no particular order: 

The 13th Warrior - Jerry Goldsmith
The Last Of Mohicans - Trevor Jones
Conan the Barbarian - Basil Poledouris
Escape From New York - John Carpenter
The Hunt for Red October - Basil Poledouris
Transformers - Steve Jablonsky
The Rock - Hans Zimmer
National Treasure - Trevor Rabin
Dragon The Bruce Lee Story - Randy Edelman
Glory Road- Trevor Rabin

I am curious what are yours favorites? Only the best themes please. Must be worthy of all mighty Odin, Chrome and Zeus. 
Name of the film score, composer and link to YouTube for reference.


----------



## handz (Oct 6, 2021)

That is the weirdest list I have ever saw. And I have seen quite a few lists.


----------

